# Sticky  Rare, weird, unusual, amazing and/or interesting...



## Sonnie

Sometimes I run across some really weird or unusual... or maybe it's rare or amazing... either way it's interesting to see some of these things.

If you find something that fits... copy the image here if possible.

Big speakers always fascinate me...

Check out these JBL 4350 Studio Monitors going for 11 grand over at Audiogon...


----------



## Sonnie

How about $24,500 for some Sonus Faber Stradavari's...


----------



## terry j

gee sonnie, I gotta admit the stradivari are (to my eyes) goooorgous.

Hmm, in comparison the JBL's...just pale....

Why is it that so many 'high end' stuff I see is in a room that looks..not really set up for high fidelity??


----------



## Kal Rubinson

terry j said:


> Why is it that so many 'high end' stuff I see is in a room that looks..not really set up for high fidelity??


That's what struck me, as well. All too typical.

Kal


----------



## Sonnie

Now that you mention it... :scratch:


----------



## doubeleive

must be nice to have that kind of money to waste on such nice stuff


----------



## drf

Without first hand knowledge or even any real product knowledge (other than a little JBL stuff) I get the distinct impression that the jbl's would probably walk all over the stradvaris for reproduction quality.
The stradivari, to me, look like they spent as much time designing them to look like highend gear as they did designing at an accoustic level. where as the jbl's have just got that "ugly but it's functional" look.


----------



## Otto

I don't know, drf. I haven't experienced the Stradivaris, but I have experienced the Amatis (smaller, also floorstanders), as well as a Sonus Faber bookshelf (Cremona, maybe?).

They are beautiful speakers, and they are no joke. They are very nice speakers.

Now, the JBLs... Those are really ugly -- they look like some old-school Pioneer stuff you'd find at a garage sale. At 11k, they're expensive, no doubt. Price doesn't always relate to performance, but I'm sure they're fine speakers. But they're _ugly_.


----------



## tonyvdb

These are Kharma Grand, Enigmas selling for $1,000, 000









Or how about these
Acapella Audio Arts, Sphaeron Excaliburs for $325,000









These are my favorite, I love the looks of them.
Von Schweikert Audio, VR -11s $150,000









I couldn't see having these in my living room, just too large.
Platinum Audio, Air Pulse 3.1 References $130,000


----------



## Sonnie

At 220lbs each / 440lbs for the pair, the Pass Labs X1000 class A mono blocks can output 1000 watts RMS into 8 ohms, 2000 watts into 4 ohms, 4000 watts into 2 ohms.

The best part is you can snag a pair of these in excellent condition (9/10) from Audiogon for only $10,000. Original retail is $24,000.










I guess you'll need a forklift to get them in your AV rack... :yikes:


----------



## brent_s

Wow, Sonnie...those have to be near the height of consumer excess and among the least Earth friendly CE products made. According to the X1000.5 specs page, they consume *700 watts at idle*. :rubeyes: So not only do you pay up front, those of us in warmer climates especially, would see a significant increase in cooling costs.

-Brent


----------



## terry j

All too often for my tastes expensive is just plain ugly...

I don't think there is one good looking speaker at all in this lot!! Once you take out the knowledge of how expensive the are (so they must be sensational) they look rubbish, well to me anyway.

http://audiojunkies.com/blog/711/the-worlds-15-sexiest-speakers-put-your-girlfriend-to-shame


----------



## Sonnie

Kipod Studio's... $38,000


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

I guess I don't have the biggest sub box:crying:

The room itself as it has been shaped is a horn below 20 Hz, then actually the holes in the floor are not really the final mouths below this frequency and the length from the throat to the listening position is half of a wavelength of 10 Hz. That is why we are getting response down to 10Hz better than 30 Hz.

Rare, weird, unusual, amazing etc.........:rubeyes::rubeyes::thud:



http://www.royaldevice.com/custom.htm


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

SUBWOOOOOOOFER...

On ebay for $8,200.00

* 6,000 RMS, 12,000 peak music power

* 23" tall

* 369 lbs.

* 900 ounce strontium ferrite magnet with extended magnetic field gap technology

* Carbon fiber and glass fiber dust cap with aluminum honeycomb center

* Expanded polypropylene cone with mica filler for reduced mass and increased stiffness

* FEA designed progressive roll spider with 10 AWG integrated tinsel leads woven in to allow for 2.5” of linear cone movement one way

* Aluminum shorting ring

* 6.5” voice coil with 17 AWG high temperature aluminum wire in a flat wound, long-excursion design incorporating 2.5” of Xmax

* Aluminum heatsink to maintain the optimum voice-coil temperature


----------



## Sonnie

I've seen that horn sub construction before... but had forgotten about it. I imagine that would be hard to top.


----------



## Sonnie

Originally $23,000 ... you can pick up this pair of Tenor Audio W75i OTL tube integrated monoblocks for $9900.


----------



## Sonnie

Originally $115,000 ... these Rockport Hyperions can be had for $47,000.


----------



## Bob_99

> Kipod Studio's... $38,000












So that's what happened to the Daleks from Dr. Who.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie

If you are considering any of the above... you'll need some high end cables as well.

- 2 pairs of Virtual Dynamics Genesis 1.0 speaker cable, 14 ft long.
Retail @ $28,291.00/pr, sale @ $13,990.00/pr









- 4 Virtual Dynamics Genesis 1.0 power cable, 7 ft long.
Retail @ $15,332.00/ea, sale @ 6,990.00/ea.









- 2 pairs of Virtual Dynamics Revelation RCA interconnect, 2 meter long, 
Retail @ $7,605.00/pr. Sale @ $3,590.00/pr


----------



## Sonnie

Been thinking about a setup like this for x-mas. Wondering if any of you guys would consider donating to my x-mas fund?


----------



## Sonnie

Dazzling... 










Then there's over 100 grand in cables.... :huh:


----------



## Prof.

Sonnie said:


> If you are considering any of the above... you'll need some high end cables as well.
> 
> - 2 pairs of Virtual Dynamics Genesis 1.0 speaker cable, 14 ft long.
> Retail @ $28,291.00/pr, sale @ $13,990.00/pr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4 Virtual Dynamics Genesis 1.0 power cable, 7 ft long.
> Retail @ $15,332.00/ea, sale @ 6,990.00/ea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2 pairs of Virtual Dynamics Revelation RCA interconnect, 2 meter long,
> Retail @ $7,605.00/pr. Sale @ $3,590.00/pr


Would anybody in their right mind buy these thing!!!???


----------



## Sonnie

Let's see... maybe if I was rich... Nope! Maybe a millionaire... Nope! Maybe a billionaire or a trillionaire... NOPE!


----------



## Prof.

Exactly!!


----------



## Scuba Diver

dlneubec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think this is my first post here, though I've been lurking for awhile. I couldn't help but jump in on this thread. I just completed my most ambitious DIY speaker design and finishing project. The finish took about 6-8 weeks to do. It is a combination of piano black (or as near as I could get it with spray cans and no buffing) and Santos Rosewood veneer over mdf, with a high gloss poly finish, using "Old Master's" poly. Many coats and weeks later this is what I ended up with. It actually exceeded my expectations. This is the HOSS (hybrid omnidirectional speaker system).


I found these in a forum today. Very wild.


----------



## Sonnie

Pretty amazing for DIY.

Here are a couple of Halcro 200wpc mono amps... originally $35K... only $14,990.


----------



## Sonnie

Nordost Valhalla 3.5m speaker cables.. originally $10,700 for only $5,500.










Oh and btw... you get the pair for that price... :T


----------



## Sonnie

I couldn't resist letting everyone know about this deal... it's a steal!!!

Originally $32,500... a bargain at $18,500... hey... you get free shipping to boot, however, you must be a serious buyer. :sarcastic:












> Transparent OPUS MM 8'pair speaker cables in excellent like new condition. Minor scratches on spade lugs only. Free shipping in the US. PayPal add 3%. Wire transfer payment preferred. Serious buyers only please. No trades. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## terry j

Sonnie said:


> I couldn't resist letting everyone know about this deal... it's a steal!!!
> 
> Originally $32,500... a bargain at $18,500... hey... you get free shipping to boot, however, you must be a serious buyer. :sarcastic:


Gee, they're not Mike Lavignes are they??!!


----------



## Scuba Diver

Depends does that price include the stereo, speakers, and 5.9 million dollar house. :bigsmile:


----------



## azgreenb

Wow! That sub in the floor is ridiculous! I wonder if the granite slabs are to keep the components from moving?


----------



## conchyjoe7

Sonnie said:


> Been thinking about a setup like this for x-mas. Wondering if any of you guys would consider donating to my x-mas fund?



AND...ya gotta love that big screen he or she got to go with that system...he he! 
I REALLY REALLY REALLY love audio, but anyone in my area has my permission to commit me when I go that far (like I could...LOL) :dizzy:


----------



## Steve.

"Without first hand knowledge or even any real product knowledge (other than a little JBL stuff) I get the distinct impression that the jbl's would probably walk all over the stradvaris for reproduction quality.
The stradivari, to me, look like they spent as much time designing them to look like highend gear as they did designing at an accoustic level. where as the jbl's have just got that "ugly but it's functional" look."



Unlikely, those JBLs are not only ugly they are about 20 years behind technologically.


----------



## Sonnie

Is that what those are... JBL? Uh... those wouldn't fit my decor either, but I imagine I could make room for the electronics. :yes:


----------



## Steve.

Actually I believe the ones above my last post are Avantgardes, for some reason my "quote" did not include the post of the JBLs.


----------



## yourgrandma

What about those crazt plasmatronics, I'll try to find a good link, i read a site that was translated from German once, Ill look for that. Those things are very strange indeed.


----------



## mrstampe

Go round, or go home... onder:


----------



## mrstampe

The only kind of speaker enclosures my wife approves of...


----------



## drf

Steve. said:


> "Without first hand knowledge or even any real product knowledge (other than a little JBL stuff) I get the distinct impression that the jbl's would probably walk all over the stradvaris for reproduction quality.
> The stradivari, to me, look like they spent as much time designing them to look like highend gear as they did designing at an accoustic level. where as the jbl's have just got that "ugly but it's functional" look."
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely, those JBLs are not only ugly they are about 20 years behind technologically.


I only just realised you were quoting me. I would pit 20 year old JBL technology against a substantial amount of todays rubbish. New doesn't always equal better.


----------



## atledreier

conchyjoe7 said:


> AND...ya gotta love that big screen he or she got to go with that system...he he!
> I REALLY REALLY REALLY love audio, but anyone in my area has my permission to commit me when I go that far (like I could...LOL) :dizzy:



All that kit, and he's got a rack of what? 30 CDs... Yeah, I bet they're not even his favourite music, just the usual 'audiophile' stuff...

You should have seen the reaction in my store when I cranked Rage against the machine on a pair of Original B&W Nautilus speakers. :wits-end: Those were incredible, though! Love them to bits! :clap:


----------



## mrstampe

Interesting subwoofer designs:


Rubik's Cube Sub with build thread










Deathstar Sub with build thread










Miller Lite Case Sub










Super Mario Bros Sub










Dodecasub


----------



## Bob_99

All these posts make me realize what a sheltered life I must be living. I have got to get out more and see some of these things and hopefully get to listen to some of them!

Bob


----------



## Funkmonkey

Seems like horns are always the most bizarre.
I recently saw some pics of a guy who had built some massive horns extending 50ft out of the side of his house, but can't find it again...


----------



## Sonnie

I saw that too, but not sure where. It was pretty amazing though.


----------



## tc-60guy

Greetings, The Mona Lisa, any Ferrari, a Rolls Royce, a P-51 Mustang or a $250,000 stereo system...... Except for the Mustang, I have no urge to own any of these things,and yet I'm glad they exist. Some of this "Bleeding edge of the art" gear pushes the envelope of what's possible in sound reproduction. In addition, the very best of these products are crafted by dedicated audio heads who are really jazzed up by what they're doing. I'm a strong believer in the trickle down theory when it comes to audio. A lot of these advances come down to a price level where us mere mortals can afford it. Snake oil and mirrors junk excluded, there is a lot of lust worthy gear out there!


----------



## terry j

Funkmonkey said:


> Seems like horn are always the most bizarre.
> I recently saw some pics of a guy who had built some massive horns extending 50ft out of the side of his house, but can't find it again...


is it this one??

http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=10834


----------



## Funkmonkey

Yep, Thats the one! :T

That is insane, and awesome at the same time. I want to hear it. By the looks of it that whole system is worth way more than the house!


Lots of amazing stuff out there.


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... $300,000 worth. :raped:


----------



## yourgrandma

That takes the cake. Wild. How muck do you think he spent on cables to the compression drivers on the other end of the yard?:rolleyesno:


----------



## tc-60guy

General Vader, Your stereo is ready to be deployed!


----------



## Sonnie

No telling... a few thousand most likely.


----------



## terry j

regarding the '50 ft horns in the backyard', gee it would be a bit hard to fine tune them wouldn't it? better make sure all the sims are spot on, bit tricky to decide it needs to be shortened by a foot!!


----------



## drf

terry j said:


> regarding the '50 ft horns in the backyard', gee it would be a bit hard to fine tune them wouldn't it? better make sure all the sims are spot on, bit tricky to decide it needs to be shortened by a foot!!


I was wondering something like that, it would be a major pain in the neck if he screwed up the mathes and ended up paying 300,000 for system with midrange distortion and holes in his FR.


----------



## Ricci

That 50ft horn system is crazy! I would love to hear that thing. Who knows it may not even sound that great:dontknow:. Those tube amps look awesome too(just not 20K awesome:rolleyesno, like some kind of Tesla contraption. What I want to know is... What is he using for compression drivers on the bass horn? Anybody know?


----------



## JCD

Ricci said:


> That 50ft horn system is crazy! I would love to hear that thing. Who knows it may not even sound that great:dontknow:. Those tube amps look awesome too(just not 20K awesome:rolleyesno, like some kind of Tesla contraption. What I want to know is... What is he using for compression drivers on the bass horn? Anybody know?


I saw a horn enthusiast/expert comment on that system... he said it would sound awful. For something that big, you'd have to have a room that was the size of a gymnasiasm -- something about how the wave form couldn't resolve itself in so small a place.

Sad to spend so much $$ AND not have it sound amazing.

JCD


----------



## Funkmonkey

Kind of like sitting right inside the horn. "Can't see the forest for the trees" comes to mind...


----------



## Spuddy

... sure does look cool though :daydream:


----------



## Toby Jack

Magico Ultimate II Speakers...definitely fits the weird category


----------



## 31Orcas

Those Magico's are one of the few high-high-end speakers that actually look like they have really loud bass (basshead here).

Also, wayyy wayyy back in this thread, back at post #2, with those Stradavari's... those are some of the nicest looking speakers I've ever seen. Ever.


----------



## Derry

that room would be worth the cost of admission to just inspect all the equipment and then listen top it,,

talk about a love of audio,, bet that would blow the shirt off your back,,

Derry


----------



## Lucky7!

31Orcas said:


> Those Magico's are one of the few high-high-end speakers that actually look like they have really loud bass (basshead here).


Funny how when people look at (the same) something they see different things. I used to own a horn system with a similar midbass horn, except mine was folded into an L shape as I didn't have the room depth. My first though was 'no way a single direct radiator 15" will keep up with the rest of that system'.



31Orcas said:


> Also, wayyy wayyy back in this thread, back at post #2, with those Stradavari's... those are some of the nicest looking speakers I've ever seen. Ever.


This I agree with. Those SF's are really very beautiful and are the aesthetic inspiration for a future build of mine.


----------



## Toby Jack

31Orcas said:


> Those Magico's are one of the few high-high-end speakers that actually look like they have really loud bass (basshead here).
> 
> Also, wayyy wayyy back in this thread, back at post #2, with those Stradavari's... those are some of the nicest looking speakers I've ever seen. Ever.


What is it that you guys like about those Stradavari's? They seem very...complicated. I am naturally drawn toward simplistic aesthetics when it comes to speaker design. That is what I love about the Boston Acoustic Classic Series speakers; you can't get more basic than that. 

(In fact, I liked them so much I just went out and bought a pair)


----------



## Moonfly

Toby Jack said:


> Magico Ultimate II Speakers...definitely fits the weird category


Very Horny


----------



## Toby Jack

Haha! Sorry I had to post one more crazy picture.


----------



## the colors

Seeing what is out there just makes me feel good knowing at least I have a room and a system to listen to. I could never even imagine spending that kind of dough on the cables alone. Crazy people in this world!


----------



## Lucky7!

Toby Jack said:


> What is it that you guys like about those Stradavari's? They seem very...complicated.


Speaking only for myself, I love the wide baffle look, the lower baffle step and diffraction. If you have ever seen an SF speaker in the flesh, they are very beautiful and the craftsmanship is not in question. The design and choice of materials and their application in the design makes these one of the very best looking speakers I have ever seen.

One of my first DIY efforts involved a wide baffle line source modelled loosely around the Infinity IRS and big Genesis designs from the 80's. narrow baffle speakers are more common today for a simple reason - they are easier to sell as they are easier to integrate into the typical multi purpose living areas where most people listen or watch movies.



Toby Jack said:


> I am naturally drawn toward simplistic aesthetics when it comes to speaker design. That is what I love about the Boston Acoustic Classic Series speakers; you can't get more basic than that.
> 
> (In fact, I liked them so much I just went out and bought a pair)


Most speakers are built as simple boxes because they are easy and cheap to build, not necessarily because they perform best. I find them mostly boring looking.

^^^ I am only speaking for myself and not commenting upon anyone else's taste or choices.


----------



## schmutziger

I feel that all of my speakers fall into the Rare, weird, unusual, amazing and/or interesting...category:
Frontspeakers:
Carlsson oa51.3+ 2pcs 10" Aurasound subwoofers @80Hz 24db LR per side








surroundspeakers
Sonab OA-116








(Two pairs under renovation, made in 1976)

Current project:
"The Two-Way"








potential to be really really good!
Sounds better than it looks 

probably weird,rare and interesting for you!


----------



## chkngreez

That is some pretty wild looking stuff you have there.


----------



## Toby Jack

Talk about great sound dispersion—I bet those Sonab OA-116 speakers put sound in every square inch of that room.


----------



## Lucky7!

I have a pair of Sonab OA5 that I keep meaning to ebay. Not my cup of tea even as surrounds, but I can certainly see the appeal in them for some people.


----------



## schmutziger

Toby Jack said:


> Talk about great sound dispersion—I bet those Sonab OA-116 speakers put sound in every square inch of that room.


And it sounds great to! 
There is no sweetspot rather a sweetfield, perfect lounge speaker. 
Moonwalks over Beolab 5 any day of the week!










And my bedroom speaker:
Sonab OD-11, is better than much! Made a person who owns some €2500 focal speakers drop his jaw!:flex:
Then I shifted gear and let him listen to OA116 and he started to look uncomfortable :boxer:
and finally i went in for the kill with the OA51.3 and the 4 bassmodules addle::devil: 
He turned red an just sat there with an open mouth :yikes:
it was a good day!
They dont look as good as they are, thats for sure!

He was very willing to let me visit him and listen to his focal system before we started listening...
Still waiting for the invitation :heehee:









If you want to read more about theese speakers:
http://www.carlssonplanet.com

A9X:
The Sonab OA-5 mark 2, is not in the same league.
They were constructed in the 60:s. The woofer has a linear xmax of ~1mm!
the oa-12,14,116,2212 were made in the 70:s

oa5 was originally a mono speaker while the ones i post about is stereospeakers. 
They have quite different sound and spl capabilities...


----------



## schmutziger

Have to post this for A9X
There is a new version out of the OA5, the OA5 type 3, launched in 2009.
http://www.carlssonplanet.com/oa5iii.php?lang=sv
filter and new tweeter config
http://www.hifikit.se/files/carlsson_2.pdf

new woofer:
http://www.hifikit.se/index.php?id=2726
new tweeter:
http://www.hifikit.se/index.php?id=2725
Constructed by the man who constructs the Guru pro audio speakers.

You will probably want to keep them after the upgrade


----------



## the colors

schmutziger said:


> And it sounds great to!
> There is no sweetspot rather a sweetfield, perfect lounge speaker.
> Moonwalks over Beolab 5 any day of the week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my bedroom speaker:
> Sonab OD-11, is better than much! Made a person who owns some €2500 focal speakers drop his jaw!:flex:
> Then I shifted gear and let him listen to OA116 and he started to look uncomfortable :boxer:
> and finally i went in for the kill with the OA51.3 and the 4 bassmodules addle::devil:
> He turned red an just sat there with an open mouth :yikes:
> it was a good day!
> They dont look as good as they are, thats for sure!
> 
> He was very willing to let me visit him and listen to his focal system before we started listening...
> Still waiting for the invitation :heehee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to read more about theese speakers:
> http://www.carlssonplanet.com
> 
> A9X:
> The Sonab OA-5 mark 2, is not in the same league.
> They were constructed in the 60:s. The woofer has a linear xmax of ~1mm!
> the oa-12,14,116,2212 were made in the 70:s
> 
> oa5 was originally a mono speaker while the ones i post about is stereospeakers.
> They have quite different sound and spl capabilities...


Thats great:rofl: they must sound great just take up some room if there was any down side, but worth it.


----------



## BrianAbington

I still think the KlipschHorns are a weird looking speaker...but very elegant as well.

I almost bought a pair a few years back. When I was scrubbing carpets I had a customer who insisted we come in through the garage since we were only doing the basement. I go out to open the garage door and staring me in the face is a pair of mint condition Khorns. 

I asked her about them...she said they were her late husbands but she had the movers leave them in the garage when she came to this house because she hated the way they looked. I asked her how much she wanted for them and she said $80!

I told her I'd come back after work and pay her for them.

I called her to see if she was home when I was on the way home and she said she had called her brother and he said he wanted them instead so she was just going to give them to him.

So close!

I think the new wilson audio speakers look kind of weird, but they are fully adjustable...and they sound great!


----------



## bambino

It's the stuff on this thread to why i didn't renew my subscription to stereophile. It got me thinking of to many bad ways to obtain that kind of equipment (sell house,cars,clothes, shoes, kids.) ( just kidding on the kid thing.............well maybe).LOL :rofl::R:devil:


----------



## Lucky7!

schmutziger said:


> If you want to read more about theese speakers:
> http://www.carlssonplanet.com
> 
> A9X:
> The Sonab OA-5 mark 2, is not in the same league.
> They were constructed in the 60:s. The woofer has a linear xmax of ~1mm!
> the oa-12,14,116,2212 were made in the 70:s
> 
> oa5 was originally a mono speaker while the ones i post about is stereospeakers.
> They have quite different sound and spl capabilities...





schmutziger said:


> Have to post this for A9X
> There is a new version out of the OA5, the OA5 type 3, launched in 2009.
> http://www.carlssonplanet.com/oa5iii.php?lang=sv
> filter and new tweeter config
> http://www.hifikit.se/files/carlsson_2.pdf
> 
> new woofer:
> http://www.hifikit.se/index.php?id=2726
> new tweeter:
> http://www.hifikit.se/index.php?id=2725
> Constructed by the man who constructs the Guru pro audio speakers.
> 
> You will probably want to keep them after the upgrade


The new driver links bring up "The page cannot be found".

However, I doubt I will be keeping them. I do not like the style of presentation at all and much rather have controlled directivity. Never hear any type of omni/dipole of any type that appealed to me, but I can still see why some people like them, just not this little black duck.



bambino said:


> It's the stuff on this thread to why i didn't renew my subscription to stereophile. It got me thinking of to many bad ways to obtain that kind of equipment (sell house,cars,clothes, shoes, kids.) ( just kidding on the kid thing.............well maybe).LOL :rofl::R:devil:


I got an electronic subscription to Sphile for this year, and so far there has been so little of interest (JBL Array 1400 excepted), let alone lust inducing that I doubt I'll bother spending the $10 to renew subscription next year.


----------



## schmutziger

search the site for
Obi F87
obi T22
if you want to see them atleast.

the oa5 is roughly 45 years old, it would be depressing if it still was on par with better Hifi systems in a n nonupgraded fashion....


----------



## Tony C

Please let me know if you want to dispose of the OA5s in Aus as I could be interested in the boxes. I imagine the cone surrounds on both the Philips drivers and Peerless tweeters would have turned to dust a couple of decades ago. Sadly, exact (or even close) replacement speakers are virtually impossible to source, but it's possible (but not very easy) to re-foam the twin-cone drivers.


----------



## projector noob

cool stuff in here!


----------



## kristofer

Very cool list and thread: olddude -- only thing missing are wild no holds barred open baffle speakers


----------



## Coilvoice

Sonnie said:


> At 220lbs each / 440lbs for the pair, the Pass Labs X1000 class A mono blocks can output 1000 watts RMS into 8 ohms, 2000 watts into 4 ohms, 4000 watts into 2 ohms.
> 
> The best part is you can snag a pair of these in excellent condition (9/10) from Audiogon for only $10,000. Original retail is $24,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you'll need a forklift to get them in your AV rack... :yikes:


DROOL! :T I've always wanted a pair of these. Nelson Pass is the man!


----------



## caper26

*Thigpen*

Surprised the Thigpen wasn't mentioned:

 Thigpen rotary suboofer : 
_Specifications_: 
Amplifier Requirement: 150 watts @ 8 ohms 
Impedance: 8 ohms 0Hz - 40Hz 
*Frequency Response: 1Hz – 30Hz +/- 4dB * 
Suggested Crossover: 20Hz @ 18dB/octave 
Sensitivity 94dB 1 watt 1 meter @10Hz 
Maximum Acoustic Output: >115dB between 1 and 20Hz. 

Used in Niagara Falls Attraction


Earthquake Generator: "the TRW generated subsonic waves could be ‘felt’ more than 3 miles away!"


----------



## Moonfly

Oh we have a whole thread on that one


----------



## ru4au

MOON AUDIO

Titan

New, warranty, your adonized color choice, 15Hz to 90Khz, 96db, 2800lbs each, internal auto-room correction built-in, worldclass reference
For the low price of $500,000

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x332/ru4au/moonaudio_titan_hirez.jpg


and power them with this

PIVETTA

Opera

The worlds ultimate and most expensive amp and we are the exclusive worldwide dealer. Hand made in Italy, 20,000 watts, 220 volt AC, 6 feet tall, mutli channel capability, will power any speaker … awesome!

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x332/ru4au/opera.jpg

for the bargain price of $490,000


----------



## nthydro

Sonnie said:


> Sometimes I run across some really weird or unusual... or maybe it's rare or amazing... either way it's interesting to see some of these things.
> 
> If you find something that fits... copy the image here if possible.
> 
> Big speakers always fascinate me...
> 
> Check out these JBL 4350 Studio Monitors going for 11 grand over at Audiogon...


I like the looks of those for some odd reason


----------



## tbaudoin

That would definitely do the trick. I can't even imagine that on 11! Gotta hope for good neighbors.

It reminds me of younger days in a rock band. I had this massive set of cabinets with and heads all connected together, because I was testing the setup (borrowed equipment) for a weekend gig.. Needless to say, it was being heard over a mile away (from inside my house with all the doors and windows closed)... Ah, great memories... cool factor 10, hearing afterward 0, experience -magical!


----------



## AudioPros

Looking for some classic vegas... The old school ones with the orange trim around the woofer.


----------



## AudioPros

lol... that would drive my wife crazy... and the neighborhood.


----------



## tcarcio

How about these....http://app.audiogon.com/listings/fu...nt-2014-06-28-speakers-85258-scottsdale-az--2 Or these.......http://app.audiogon.com/listings/fu...-speaker-2014-06-25-speakers-60657-chicago-il


----------



## tcarcio

AudioPros said:


> Looking for some classic vegas... The old school ones with the orange trim around the woofer.


Check out Craigslist or Audiogon.


----------



## willis7469

I have a pair of D-9's from 1989-ish. They have 15" woofers, 2, 3" mids and a horn loaded tweeter, with mid/treb tone controls. I was a teenager when I got em, and there was nothing cooler(to me). ...salesman tried getting me into an early gen accoustimass. I laughed so hard. 
I don't know what I'm gonna do with them, but I did put em on eBay once so I might be ok to sell them. The surrounds were intact when went to check them but, once I pushed on them to test their integrity, it was made known why surround kits for them are cheap. Where are you at?


----------



## Lumen

How about these MBL's? Yes, they are speakers! Haven't read up on them so have no input on their design philosophy, but I'd hazard a guess they're omnidirectional.


----------



## willis7469

Lol! I think that's andres avatar!


----------



## Andre

Yup MBL 101 X-treme with Radialstrahler drivers or as i call them "warp drive coil" drivers. An omnidirectional array for a big room. Actually never heard this puppy, only the smaller ones. They are on my lottery list along with the :hail: McLaren P1


----------



## Lumen

LOL! Small world, big speakers. While not on my list of turntables, here's one that is sure to raise some eyebrows. It's called the Clearaudio Everest Reference--part stand, part turntable.


----------



## Andre

Ok how about a 12 channel amp pushing out 1600 watts each into 8ohms for a total of 19200 watts. Forget a breaker this thing needs its own panel.

http://www.soundandvision.com/content/pivetta-opera-one-multichannel-power-amp


----------



## Lumen

You win! utstanding:

Hey, is that audiophile-approved, lawn-hose cabling I see?


----------



## Andre

Actually thats the "small" one. How about 10000 watts x 12 featuring not 2 but 6 30kw toroidal transformers. Speaking of transforming this pic is of it in its "open" profile, it will close up into a 12 sided cylinder. Only weighs in at 3300lbs. A paltry $2m


----------



## NBPk402

Andre said:


> Actually thats the "small" one. How about 10000 watts x 12 featuring not 2 but 6 30kw toroidal transformers. Speaking of transforming this pic is of it in its "open" profile, it will close up into a 12 sided cylinder. Only weighs in at 3300lbs. A paltry $2m


I'll take 2... Should be good enough for Atmos. Just need to win the Lotto, and rewire my house first. :sneeky:


----------



## Andre

Na, leave the house wring as is. Two of those puppies your going to be running their own dedicated 400amp service from the street. Not sure if you will have to pay for the locall transformer upgrade though. On the bright side if you rip out your furnance and put them in a room with the open ducting and a fan it should keep you toasty in the winter


----------



## bigsausagepizza

What kind of music do people with these ridiculous setups listen to? I know Linkwitz is all about live orchestral sorta stuff, is that what most of these people are listening to on $100k+ systems?


----------



## Lumen

Not sure about $100k+ systems, but my ~$75k monstrosity of ridiculousness plays only the two best types of music ...country AND western :rofl:

Sorry, just couldn't resist. Seriously...
I spin/stream blues, rock, world, jazz, some classical, & some metal. Good and bad quality recordings in all formats, my system is an equal-opportunity UNSPOILER. I "voiced" her for my own enjoyment of a strong majority of my entire music collection at volumes faithful to the original performances. She may not perform like a dragster on top-notch tarmac; but then again, a dragster can't round corners on bumpy alley streets either. 

Your turn--define "ridiculous" :huh:


----------



## bigsausagepizza

BlueRockinLou said:


> Not sure about $100k+ systems, but my ~$75k monstrosity of ridiculousness plays only the two best types of music ...country AND western :rofl:
> 
> Sorry, just couldn't resist. Seriously...
> I spin/stream blues, rock, world, jazz, some classical, & some metal. Good and bad quality recordings in all formats, my system is an equal-opportunity UNSPOILER. I "voiced" her for my own enjoyment of a strong majority of my entire music collection at volumes faithful to the original performances. She may not perform like a dragster on top-notch tarmac; but then again, a dragster can't round corners on bumpy alley streets either.
> 
> Your turn--define "ridiculous" :huh:


Thanks for the reply! Glad to hear someone with a system of your caliber isn't a complete music and recording snob. My system is more in the $1-2k range, and might not be the best for all music, but my line arrays do a fantastic job at producing the mountains of feedback and distortion in the doom metal I primarily listen to. I couldn't ask for much bigger sound without a set of 4x12 guitar cabs in my living room. Maybe someday I can do the same on a $75k monstrosity like you!


----------



## willis7469

But hey! If you are lucky enough to drive a dragster, who cares about turning. I'll take 7-8 g's of straight acceleration. ...wouldn't mind 75k for a system either....


----------



## Lumen

And from the world of automotive sound:


----------



## pratikvdoshi

NICE


----------



## pratikvdoshi

funny it is


----------



## Lumen

Not that anyone really cares any more about turntables, but for _only_ $450, you might be able to buy this operational sculpture soon...


----------



## DqMcClain

Downstairs in my house right now.... needs a re-cone. Anyone have any leads?


----------



## ambientcafe

"*The Fast and the Furiosa*" ... :drive::drive:


----------

